# Veracyte's Molecular Test Improves Accuracy Of Thyroid Nodule Diagnosis



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

*Veracyte's Molecular Test Improves Accuracy Of Thyroid Nodule Diagnosis 
09.15.10*Veracyte, Inc., a molecular diagnostics company presentation at the International Thyroid Congress.
Veracyte's ability to use molecular testing to improve the diagnostic accuracy of FNA samples, enhancing the utility of this minimally invasive alternative to surgical diagnosis. 
"A test with this high of a negative predictive value will help doctors rule out malignancy and confidently monitor many patients with ambiguous thyroid nodules, enabling these patients to avoid unnecessary surgery," 
commercialization is planned for early 2011. 
http://www.forbes.com/feeds/prnewsw...wire201009150900PR_NEWS_USPR_____SF65111.html


----------

